# Windows 10 and Dolby Atmos



## Mpegger (Oct 31, 2014)

Since Windows 10 Creators update now includes Dolby Atmos, I'm considering upgrading my HT receiver to one that supports Atmos. However, I cannot find any information in regards to how Atmos is implemented in Windows 10. What I mainly want to know is, must the software/game actually have Atmos support built in, or can the driver take any program which supports 3D positional audio (or multiple channels), and encode it via Atmos for 3D audio playback on a Atmos enabled HT system (similar to what Dolby Digital Live does for multiple channels)?

Has anyone actually tried games that support 3D positional audio on a Atmos HT setup?


----------

